# My New Garage



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Well last week my new garage build started

My old garage was a starting to get a bit leaky and its not big enough to work around both sides of the car so decided I needed (WANTED:lol a nice new one.

Had all the permission to build etc all sorted, so in come the builders

We have a bit of space behind the old garage thats just wasted so thought it would be best to utilise that space and put the new one there.......then thought lets go across the full width of the back garden and have a proper garage:thumb:

Heres a few pics as of today:wave:

Will keep it updated if anyones interested???



Old Garage

Side View of existing garage


Where the new one will go


Digging out and a bit of hardcore


Three skips of mud

Then this bad boy turned up 27 tonnes used, he made three trips:lol:


Halfway there


Done, now just wait for it to dry, as you can see its gonna be big

29.1.10 UPDATE

Building has started this week and now the scaffold is up so it can be completed next week!!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

no pics?


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

ryand said:


> no pics?


There on now. Photobucket took an age to load them.........


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

thats ecatly what i did , had to look twice as that looks like my garage and garden lol , biult new one first ( not as big as yours like about one and a half times wider than standard )then when finished knocked old one down and made where that once stood into a drive ,, but your cleverered then me you got someone in to do it,, i spend about 6 months , evening and weekends on mine , doing every single thing myself , nearly killed me , but considering i had never layed a brick in my life , the result even impressed some bricklayers i know who said that it was better than what most brickies would have did ,, keep posting pics as the work progresses


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Wowzers, that's your whole garden! Must have friendly neighbours to allow that to get through planning?

Going to be a nice workspace none the less :thumb:


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

thats going to be mahoooosive, :doublesho


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

gonna be a nice big garage.

whats happening to the old one? is it becoming a driveway


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

boyasaka said:


> thats ecatly what i did , had to look twice as that looks like my garage and garden lol , *biult new one first *( not as big as yours like about one and a half times wider than standard )*then when finished knocked old one down* and made where that once stood into a drive ,, but your cleverered then me you got someone in to do it,, i spend about 6 months , evening and weekends on mine , doing every single thing myself , nearly killed me , but considering i had never layed a brick in my life , the result even impressed some bricklayers i know who said that it was better than what most brickies would have did ,, keep posting pics as the work progresses


Think he has knocked some of his old one down mate. Look at picture 3 and picture 7.

Looks good, plenty of space to work around. Keep pics coming :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That looks wicked. Garages are ace.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Keep us posted cant wait to see it finished :thumb:


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Old garage will be completely demolished then will have it made into a driveway to the new un:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wowawia - that's going to be a corker of a garage. Will keep an eye this thread for updates :thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Crikey mate that ain't a garage it's a showroom! Good job :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic big big space


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

wheres you dog gona poo now? :doublesho:lol:


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> wheres you dog gona poo now? :doublesho:lol:


:lol:

It wasn't the dog it was me:doublesho

Nah it was when it snowed the poo was covered then it melted picked it up now though along with the other 27 :lol:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Holy cow that's massive, I'm amazed your neighbours let you have that one! :thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

While I'm sure its a great space, not sure I would want that as a neighbour or even if it will add any value to your house? 

Driving into the garage on the left will be over whats left of a bit of grass?

As long as its what you need  and your enjoy it....

Keep us posted with pics.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

thats HUUUGGEEEEE

are you having a single or double garage door?


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

johnsastra16v said:


> thats HUUUGGEEEEE
> 
> are you having a single or double garage door?


One single 14ft electric door.:thumb:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

you going to offer free details to your neighbours? lol looks nice mate.


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

tom-coupe said:


> you going to offer free details to your neighbours? lol looks nice mate.


Funny you should say that ive put some stuff in next doors garage and said id give his car a wash as a thank you when im done, thought it was the least I could do:thumb:


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

craig06typer said:


> One single 14ft electric door.:thumb:


fooooooook me lol

my garden is of similar size, and ive been looking at options for a garage for myself. i'll be watching this thread with great interest


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Awsome dude, will make a great detailing space and a man hideaway. Space for a beer fridge in there???


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

that's great.

I would of kept the old one, put a door on the back and had that as a wash room prior to going into the 'studio' for the detail.........lol

keeps us updated.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Wow, nice size and major kudos! Should be a lovely place to detail in :buffer:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great.... Huge in the scale of the garden but great. I guess Some people grow veg you detail cars...

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wish i could do the same, going to be amazing when its all done!! bet you cant wait :thumb:

whats a project like this roughly cost if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

big ben said:


> wish i could do the same, going to be amazing when its all done!! bet you cant wait :thumb:
> 
> whats a project like this roughly cost if you dont mind me asking?


Your right I cant wait, the bad thing is though im on the sick and cant get out there and help

This kind of project would cost approx 13-15k but not sure as my father in law is doing it for me....

Craig


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

so your putting your feet up watchin, cant be all bad in this weather :thumb:

sounds like your father in law likes you to :lol: 

will be one awesome garage!!


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

big ben said:


> so your putting your feet up watchin, cant be all bad in this weather :thumb:
> 
> sounds like your father in law likes you to :lol:
> 
> will be one awesome garage!!


Yeah im on tea making duties most of the time but keep finding myself drifting upto the back bedroom for a birdseyeview:lol:


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Will be exellent when done mate would love to have the space for something like this my-self.

Off topic but where do you live noticed the MGM skips a mate of mine works for them and i'm from Norton, Stockton


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Are you parking a harrier in there? 
thats HUGE!!


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Two more pics added to the front page of the work done this week:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Good boy we like! So jelouse though


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

That's not a garage, its another house:lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

glad to see its going up fast!! looking good :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

coming on well, gunna be big! pitch or flat roof?


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good so far, you did well to get planning permission for that. My neighbours would go ballistic if I tried to knock up something that big :thumb:


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

ryand said:


> coming on well, gunna be big! pitch or flat roof?


Pitched roof with tiles like on a house.
:wave:


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

brinks said:


> Looking good so far, you did well to get planning permission for that. My neighbours would go ballistic if I tried to knock up something that big :thumb:


Didnt need it, I submitted the plans and all they said was you need building regs, so thats what ive done, cost about £400.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

i applied to see if i needed planning permission for a project almost identical to this ,, and i was told (which you can get this up on net if you look ) if the new building in question goes within 1 metre of your boundry you must have planning permission , , planning permission and building regs are different for a non habbitable building to say a extension on your house , but any building even a large shed needs planning permission if it goes within 1 metre of your boundry line, if anyone can correct me plz do so but thats info i got sent out from council planning office , but maybe different councils have different rules and regs ?????????????


----------



## Captainicemandw (Apr 17, 2007)

That looks fantastic. Have you decided on how you are going to fit it out ?:thumb:


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

boyasaka said:


> i applied to see if i needed planning permission for a project almost identical to this ,, and i was told (which you can get this up on net if you look ) if the new building in question goes within 1 metre of your boundry you must have planning permission , , planning permission and building regs are different for a non habbitable building to say a extension on your house , but any building even a large shed needs planning permission if it goes within 1 metre of your boundry line, if anyone can correct me plz do so but thats info i got sent out from council planning office , but maybe different councils have different rules and regs ?????????????


http://www.planningportal.gov.uk/england/public/buildingwork/projects/workcommonoutbuildings/

•No outbuilding on land forward of a wall forming the principal elevation.
•Outbuildings and garages to be single storey with maximum eaves height of 2.5 metres and maximum overall height of four metres with a dual pitched roof or three metres for any other roof.
•Maximum height of 2.5 metres in the case of a building, enclosure or container within two metres of a boundary of the curtilage of the dwellinghouse.

and as long the floor area is not greater than 30m2

thats my understanding too because im going to do the same next month


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

zetec_paul said:


> Off topic but where do you live noticed the MGM skips a mate of mine works for them and i'm from Norton, Stockton


I noticed the local skip company too - whereabouts is this big garage going up?

(I'm in Acklam)


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

sunilbass said:


> http://www.planningportal.gov.uk/england/public/buildingwork/projects/workcommonoutbuildings/
> 
> •No outbuilding on land forward of a wall forming the principal elevation.
> •Outbuildings and garages to be single storey with maximum eaves height of 2.5 metres and maximum overall height of four metres with a dual pitched roof or three metres for any other roof.
> ...


Counting the bricks approximatly i count about 32 wide by 23 deep which would make this new garage about 8 metres by 5 meters which would give it a floor area of 40m2 ....??????????????????????? needing planning permission ?????????


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

boyasaka said:


> Counting the bricks approximatly i count about 32 wide by 23 deep which would make this new garage about 8 metres by 5 meters which would give it a floor area of 40m2 ....??????????????????????? needing planning permission ?????????


I think your getting mixed up with building regs mate.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

That's gona by huuuuuuge! 

What a man house - space for detailing the car(s), pool table, bar with vast array of alcohol, and 60inch tv or projector, lol.

Def looking forward to seeing the finished article.

Chris


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

any updates on this?

wherve the pics gone?


----------

